# knew ruffer



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

last weak i coodnt spel ruffer

this weak i r won:smartass:


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

dont tell me how to fix a vallie i ben doin this my hole lif


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice looking roof work there. 
Kid is neat too.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

That roofing work looks like a standard chicago job that we get called to fix... "The roof is only 2 years old and the guy who did it changed his number. We don't know why it's leaking."


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> That roofing work looks like a standard chicago job that we get called to fix... "The roof is only 2 years old and the guy who did it changed his number. We don't know why it's leaking."



Lol, I thought that only happened in Toronto. We hear that same story quite often.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

The owner is still hemin and hauwin about replacing it. He wants to know why I'm 3k higher then the other bidder who is a class "c" contractor with no workers comp.


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

OUTLAW said:


> The owner is still hemin and hauwin about replacing it. He wants to know why I'm 3k higher then the other bidder who is a class "c" contractor with no workers comp.


Is it possible that the other bidder is the one who carried out that monstrosity of an attempted repair?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

"Mr Customer, was the last guy who installed that roof that you are now asking me to fix also the cheapest bidder? Was he even a roofer? I can tell you that he wasn't a roofer by any stretch of the imagination. I just hope that if you don't choose to hire me you don't make the same mistake again of hiring the cheapest handy man who bids the job."


IN regards to my previous post about that being a typical chicago roof, usually the customers' reaction is the same as outlaw posted about why I was more expensive blah blah blah... People are doomed to repeat their mistakes, they doom themselves. This is why I say time and time again that these problems are more a result of the cheapo buyer than the unqualified hack they hire. These cheapo buyers do not do their due dilligence, buy based on price, and get what they pay for.


----------



## Jasonthompson (Jan 25, 2010)

That can't be leaking!!! thats some great roofing. u cant get better than that!!!!
That person should be shot.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

There must be some serious inbreeding responsible for that , or someone needs to put the pipe down right away ...


----------



## Jasonthompson (Jan 25, 2010)

hey plus did anyone see that the gutter is draining in the valley great stuff


----------

